# JNLP Launch-Icon fehlt



## Guybrush Threepwood (3. Feb 2012)

Wenn man Webstart-Anwendungen mittels deployJava.js (vgl. Java (TM) Rich Internet Applications Deployment Advice ) startet, dann wurde bisher ein oranges Launch-Icon zu sehen. Dieses ist neuerdings nicht mehr da. Weiß irgend jemad näheres dazu? Hat Oracle da etwas umgebogen?


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (3. Feb 2012)

Krass. Google hatte diesen Foreneintrag nach nur 10 Minuten in seinem Index. Noch während ich weiter recherchiert habe, kommt diese Seite als Treffer von Suchanfragen!


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (3. Feb 2012)

Scheint wohl ein Bug zu sein: https://forums.oracle.com/forums/thread.jspa?threadID=2295576
Offensichtlich ist aber immer noch keine Lösung in Sicht, und die Bug-Database scheint auch down zu sein.


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (4. Feb 2012)

War offensichtlich eine vorübergehende Störung. Jetzt funktioniert es wieder.


----------

